# Why I do obedience with my field dog



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All dogs benefit from obedience training and serious committment from their owners to actually train their dogs vs either viewing obedience training as a socialization thing only or looking for quick fixes.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

If a dog can't sit still it won't be able to mark worth a hill of beans. 

You develop the dogs ability to sit still through all of the commotion going on during a test or trial through obedience drills and exercises.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Obedience is my first love, and I strongly feel that obedience not only helps other sports but is their very foundation.

While I no longer do field or hunt work, it was always a pleasure to heel my obedience dog to the line and watch him shine as he was trained to do -- no bad manners, no mouthing, no playing with a bird just a good good dog waiting for his okay to get that bird.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I worked differently on obedience with proof. Katniss was so overly obedient in the field that I believe it washed out her drive. I didn't know better. So with Proof I waited a long time before really getting into it with him. He had good house manners and we did heeling and stuff like that in the yard but it wasn't until he was about 7 months that I really started on him with field manners. Now I didn't let him be a bandit because like the grumpy old man stated, he couldn't mark if he was all over the place but as far as really being steady and delivering at heel the right way it was about 7 months. And really it went really fast when I started enforcing it. It seemed he realized that if he wanted to continue to play this fun game he had to start learning the rules. And as things came up like the holding blind, we worked on those and he just seemed to get it really fast. Now, at 8 months, he seems to be doing great on all his manners. 
As far as competitive obedience, I did this with Katniss at a novice level but I don't have any desire at this time to do it with Proof. I want to only focus on his field at the moment. It really is all I can handle anyway. Meanwhile he is doing baseball and beginning T in the yard. I would say that takes incredible obedience on his part, sitting on a whistle on a back and all that, he's just not going down or doing figure 8's.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MoP



The real question is would you have done as well with Proof had you not had a good background in obedience?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Jige has very good manners he is still a golden and very friendly but once we start working he is on top of his game. He has to be obedient to lay down for 2 1/2 hours while children read to him. I can also take him out in the field off leash and throw birds for other peoples dogs and never have him break. Not many people can or will do that with their dogs. I can also put him in the car with the doors open and have guns shooting birds flying and if I tell him wait he will not leave the car the people I train with are amazed at how good Jige is but then I work on it all the time. If I had money I would go to some obedience trails.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

General V

You have done a good job with Jige.


----------

